# I HAVE A NEED FOR BASS.



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Seriously, I am in need of some stellar tracks, Jungle, Dubstep (Not skrillex-ie crap) Industrial (god yes) and anything with a solid hammered beat, I really need more music. It's like my drug man, 20 tracks ain't enough.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 23, 2014)

Well let me introduce you to the magical world of Pandora!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

No fly in Canada.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well for industrial, you might like Celldweller. I personally recommend "Frozen" and "Switchback." The only good, non-Skrillex dubstep song I know is "Blow the Roof" by Flux Pavilion. Hope that helps.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 23, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> No fly in Canada.



There's 101 different ways to bypass that. Here's the one that works last time I checked.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, I don't know of the spawning sites nor could I actually get you a fishing license but for what it's worth, I can applaud the industriousness of anyone willing to harvest Perciform fish for money. Happy fishing!

And if you're wondering what the best tasting bass entree, I'd go with the Chilean sea bass. Yum!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 23, 2014)

Check out Bass Nectar.


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 23, 2014)

my favorite song is "make it bun dem"! i know, i know..... its made by skrilex, and is said the *only* good skrilex song. i realy like it though. all the other skrilex stuf is plain bad though....


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

WinterWolf397 said:


> Well for industrial, you might like Celldweller. I personally recommend "Frozen" and "Switchback." The only good, non-Skrillex dubstep song I know is "Blow the Roof" by Flux Pavilion. Hope that helps.


been jamming to that one for a long while.


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 23, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well let me introduce you to the magical world of Pandora!


"We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S."

magical world they said, nise music they said!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 23, 2014)

Uuuhh, does Deadmau5 or Kavinsky count?
I havent got a clue when it comes to music lingo and genre's despite listening to it all the time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Uuuhh, does Deadmau5 or Kavinsky count?
> I havent got a clue when it comes to music lingo and genre's despite listening to it all the time.


Listen to them both and know Deadmau5 personally  EDM producers are a small-ish community in Ontario. 

Good tries though they are both not bad. 

Got pandora working, still want artists to look up though.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

Try looking in spotify?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Could do.

EDIT: fuck it I will just hit the clubs. Wanted to not spend money tonight but music calls me.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a big fan of Savant, myself.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 23, 2014)

How bout Datsik or Black tiger sex machine, Knife Party, or Destroid?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Will check it out, got a few before the cab shows up.
EDIT: That'll do. That'll do. both your suggestions work well.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 23, 2014)

*Insert Sea Bass picture*


----------



## BeakTooth (Mar 23, 2014)

Probably late by now, but Flat Beat. Mr. Oizo.

I'm forever trapped in the 90s. And also probably not a good source on this matter. But give it a shot if you haven't.

I also really like Sub Focus. Especially Last Jungle, Deep Space, and Timewarp. c:


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

Adding them to the list, just arriving to the club now. Gotta love smart phones. Haven't been to this one but a friend told me it's grand.


EDIT: Dammit Steve, it's leather and latex night here.


EDIT: My ex, too. _fantastic _Looks good in a corset still though. Right by when I walked to the bar. I am that guy on my phone now. Dammit.


----------



## BeakTooth (Mar 23, 2014)

I envy anybody who can handle clubs. If I could dance it would probably be a different story. Dat music doe.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

I may have to get the fuck out of dodge anyhow. I recognize _too many people. _â€‹


----------



## Tica (Mar 23, 2014)

relevant: http://www.cc.com/video-clips/c3iii4/key-and-peele-dubstep


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2014)

enable bass boost in the settings of your computer


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a damn fine audio setup, with these fuckers on my head I can rattle my skull with bass.



Tica said:


> relevant: http://www.cc.com/video-clips/c3iii4/key-and-peele-dubstep



Will check once i am home.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 24, 2014)

If you dig drum n' bass go for Spor, Black Sun Empire, Diesel Boy, Evol Intent, Bad Robot, Optiv, Noisia, Jade, Reid Speed, Sage, Dylan, Bad Company, Skynet, The Upbeats, Kaos, Karl K, Stratus, Ewun, Limewax, Technical Itch, Kemal, SPKTRM, Current Value, Counterstrike, Computer Club, MSTRKRFT, Meat Beat Manifesto, The Fix, and Corrupt Souls. I'll think of more later, pain meds are kickin in and Im tired and cant think. Let me know if you like those,  I spin drum n' bass (analog 4 lyfe, fuk cdjs) and have quite the vinyl collection of all types.


----------



## Ani_Boxer (Mar 24, 2014)

Heres a few (no scorning!):

Vex'd makes very dark dubstep which would probably be more your "thing"
Benga - obvious but you may have not heard of him
Skream - see above

Bad company UK (BC:UK) - one of the best drum and bass producers ever (one of them is dj fresh who you will probably know) 
Dillinja - Produced all his stuff on the valve sound system specifically for the bass (you probably will never see dillinja live so might not get it) 
Technical Itch - Dark drum and bass


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Counterstrike



Blegh... So Cape Town.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 24, 2014)

There you go! Is your "NEED FOR BASS" fulfilled now?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmn, Yess this is going well.

Except the fish, more of a salmon guy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 24, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Blegh... So Cape Town.


I uuhhh...wha?


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2014)

In Cape Town music is either hard as fuck (i.e. Maximised and compressed into oblivion) or it's not music at all. Hard trance, Hard dnb, Skrillex, Hardstyle, Hard fscken everything. All these parties thrown left, right and centre on the wine lands.

Counterstrike, an Ironic cliche dnb duo that could have only originated in Cape Town. Even the name is as original as it gets :rolls eyes:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 24, 2014)

Accretion said:


> In Cape Town music is either hard as fuck (i.e. Maximised and compressed into oblivion) or it's not music at all. Hard trance, Hard dnb, Skrillex, Hardstyle, Hard fscken everything. All these parties thrown left, right and centre on the wine lands.
> 
> Counterstrike, an Ironic cliche dnb duo that could have only originated in Cape Town. Even the name is as original as it gets :rolls eyes:


Hey fuck you buddy Counterstrike kicks ass. And btw they are from London and Prague. Get your shit straight before you go rolling your eyes around town.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.discogs.com/artist/148750-Counterstrike

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterstrike_(drum_and_bass_group)

They live in London now I think. Anywho, to each his own I guess. 

I actually like dnb but it doesn't all need to be Hard dnb.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 24, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterstrike_(drum_and_bass_group)

Ive been in the jungle/drum n bass scene probably longer than you've been alive. I know my shit.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2014)

OK. :/

On topic. OP, you should listen to some Fourward. It's newish drumstep but still pretty good.

As for commercialised bass music:

Transformer dubstep, lel:
Excision
Datsik
12th Planet
Liquid Stranger
Noisia

Sample:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTzpKSe_AkY


Glitchyness:
Boxcutter
Sibot

Sample: (Actual crazy live shit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFN9mAS_sL0


Making Dubstep before it was cool:
Hillberg
Skism
Scream
Kanedubstep
Audiophile 021
Zeds dead

Sample: (I lol'ed at this remix of Henry Rollins rave rant)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0TSVti62r0

Furry dnb:
Rchetype
Wolfgun

Sample:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07aswE018ds


----------

